

Show HN: OptKit v2.0 released (CRO tool) - acoyfellow
https://optkit.com/blog/optkit-version-2/

======
acoyfellow
If anyone from the HN community has any feedback (I like it raw) please let me
have it. Things are very far from perfect, but this is just the beginning. :)

------
bramm
Great tool. Reminds me of Sumo.me.

Are there plans to release other site optimization widgets?

~~~
acoyfellow
Bramm-

thanks a lot for the comment! Right now I see SumoMe as a great way to get
things up and running, and pick and choose the pieces you feel you want. Super
great service, fantastic team, products that just work.

OptKit has a different trajectory. It might look quite similar now, but soon
things will take a more powerful and customizable turn. We won't be offering
more "widgets" per-say, but we will be constantly building for a very specific
goal..

This may sound a little drastic, but soon after a few more big pieces get into
place, the next phase is going to be introducing real-time trained machine
learning models, in hopes of finding some predictable patterns. This would
mean we could potentially predict the conversion rates of a visitor, in real
time.. In theory we can possibly achieve a 100% opt-in rate, if this is
actually feasible ;)

I see OptKit becoming more of an automated personalization tool, as opposed to
a simple widget. With a lot more emphasis on the segmentation,
personalization, behavioral triggers, actionable analytics.

I want OptKit to become the data driven marketer's dream tool.. Their swiss
army knife. For example, our reports will tell you simple mean/median/mode of
the temperature of your converted traffic. This might make it easy to
extrapolate some really great tests at a glance at a graph.

Have a hunch? Run a test! Have a doubting boss? Run a test!

This is the vision as of now, at least :)

Thanks for the comment feel free to ask me anything else :)

~~~
bramm
Sounds awesome! How far do you plan to go with personalization? Will the site
change depending on the user? Or will it constantly morph based on the habits
of the average user?

Thanks for the response. Installed on my site
[http://gumwall.com](http://gumwall.com).

